
Your Apps Know Where You Were Last Night, and They’re Not Keeping It Secret - jbredeche
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/10/business/100000006254043.app.html
======
gigama
Good article. This is what I try to explain to my (non-techie) friends who
never turn off their phones and carry them with them everywhere they go.

They just don't seem to grasp the implications until they see data heat-maps
of user activity. Visuals like this really help them understand.

One thing the article didn't include is that 3-letter gov agencies with
backbone taps and links to official record dbs are mapping us in high-fidelity
as well.

